# Gander Mountain 5 pound stainless stuffer for $54.99 through 11/14/2015



## dward51 (Nov 12, 2015)

Gander Mountain has their 5 pound stainless steel stuffer on a pre-black friday special for $59.99 through November 14th.  I've seen this stuffer in my local store and it is identical to the Northern Tool model that I have.  Yes it does have the white nylon gears, but as long as you pay attention and don't crank hard when the plunger bottoms out, it is not an issue.  Another tip is mark your screw with a black marker so you know when you are close to bottoming out the plunger.

For anyone who has been on the fence about a stuffer, this is a great price for the occasional sausage maker who cannot justify the cost of the bigger more expensive models.  And if you are still using the grinder to stuff, please get one of these.  The difference between a stuffer and using the grinder is night and day.

*Use coupon code GMT5 for an extra $5 off plus free shipping! That code is good for $5 off of $50 and a final price of $54.99,* use code OFFERS10 for $10 off $100. Great buy for sure!!

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...untain-5-Lb-Vertical-Sausage-Stuffer&i=754202













754202_L1.jpg?interpolation=lanczos-none&downsize=



__ dward51
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2015)

That is a great price.  I have the one from Northern and no problems in a year.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2015)

That's a good deal.......   Thumbs Up


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've had mine from Gander for 2 years now. No problem with the gears. I did exactly what you recommended and marked the plunger gear, just about a 1/4" from bottoming out. Very good for the price.


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just ordered it on line  it is on back order online but will be in stock soon. Been wanting one but would never pull the trigger. Could not pass this up   Bone I need to know can u get smaller tubes for it. What other brand will work with it


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 13, 2015)

Just texted the wife to see if she can go pick one up today. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

that is an awesome deal,,,Have one but could always us a back up,,

DS


----------



## mummel (Nov 13, 2015)

Good price for plastic gears, +1.


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered one this afternoon.

I've only used a grinder for stuffing up to this point, so looking forward to having an actual stuffer to try out.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2015)

JSimpson said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered one this afternoon.
> 
> I've only used a grinder for stuffing up to this point, so looking forward to having an actual stuffer to try out.




Be sure to put pillows on the floor before you start stuffing....   When you find out how easy the stuffer makes life, you will fall over in a faint...


----------



## boykjo (Nov 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> JSimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered one this afternoon.
> ...


good one Dave.....


----------



## dward51 (Nov 14, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> I just ordered it on line it is on back order online but will be in stock soon. Been wanting one but would never pull the trigger. Could not pass this up Bone I need to know can u get smaller tubes for it. What other brand will work with it


Any tube with a 1 9/16" base should work. The LEM tubes will work. I have their 3/8" tube for snack sticks.  Some have home made tubes so they could get different sizes and longer lengths for snack sticks.  This is the one I bought at Bass Pro on my Kitchener 5 lb stuffer (if these two stuffers are not made on the same assembly line from the same parts, I'll be shocked. It looks like the only difference is which sticker they slap on the stuffing body).













100_3201.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 1, 2014


















100_3203.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 1, 2014


----------



## dward51 (Nov 14, 2015)

A buddy of mine just pointed out the following, so this drops the price to $54.99

Use coupon code GMT5 for an extra $5 off plus free shipping! That code is good for $5 off of $50, use code OFFERS10 for $10 off $100. Great buy for sure!!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 14, 2015)

I told the wife that I wanted a grinder and stuffer for Christmas.  After seeing this thread, I told myself, "Self, Here is a stuffer thats half price.....and your birthday is next week."  Sooooo happy bday to me.  :yahoo:  Halfway to :sausage:


----------



## dward51 (Nov 14, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> I told the wife that I wanted a grinder and stuffer for Christmas. After seeing this thread, I told myself, "Self, Here is a stuffer thats half price.....and your birthday is next week." Sooooo happy bday to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northern Tool has the Kitchener #12 grinder on sale for $99.99.  Throw in a pack of screws or something else inexpensive to get it over $100 and google for their $20 off $100 coupon.  Several years ago I timed it right and got my Kitchener #12 griinder for $79 and the Northern version of this stuffer for $49 when both were on sale.  I think this is the closest price on one of those stuffers I've seen since then.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 14, 2015)

dward51 said:


> Northern Tool has the Kitchener #12 grinder on sale for $99.99.  Throw in a pack of screws or something else inexpensive to get it over $100 and google for their $20 off $100 coupon.  Several years ago I timed it right and got my Kitchener #12 griinder for $79 and the Northern version of this stuffer for $49 when both were on sale.  I think this is the closest price on one of those stuffers I've seen since then.


Thanks for the heads-up.  I will be in the New Orleans area this week so I will have to find their local store.  The only coupons they have right now are $10 off a $50 puchase or $25 off a $150.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 14, 2015)

So this is why they told me mines on back order for a few weeks:(

Orwell better late than never!!!


----------



## mummel (Nov 15, 2015)

Still a great deal.  Good score.


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 15, 2015)

dward51 said:


> Any tube with a 1 9/16" base should work. The LEM tubes will work. I have their 3/8" tube for snack sticks.  Some have home made tubes so they could get different sizes and longer lengths for snack sticks.  This is the one I bought at Bass Pro on my Kitchener 5 lb stuffer (if these two stuffers are not made on the same assembly line from the same parts, I'll be shocked. It looks like the only difference is which sticker they slap on the stuffing body).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. And I agree they look the same.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 15, 2015)

Figures. I just got the same thing 2 or 3 weeks ago on "sale" for $69.99.
Oh well, I still love it. Making garlic Polish today in fact...[emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 16, 2015)

I didn't have time to get one and it looks like the price has gone back up to $99. Oh well.


----------



## mummel (Nov 16, 2015)

Definitely get the 3/8 snack stick / breakfast sausage tube.


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 18, 2015)

I plan to as soon as I 





mummel said:


> Definitely get the 3/8 snack stick / breakfast sausage tube.


I plan to as soon as I get it.   Still on back order don't know when it will be in. They don't now


----------



## nimrod (Nov 19, 2015)

Gander Mountain has it for $49.99 in their Black Friday ad with free shipping. I bought mine that way last year, no fighting the crowds.

http://www.theblackfriday.com/gander-mountain-blackfriday.shtml


----------



## mummel (Nov 19, 2015)

I dont know about the quality, but $150 for a meat slicer, a stuffer and a grinder, seems like a fricken steal.  Arent these gizmos all made by the same manufacturers anyway?


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

I noticed that slicer also ... tempting to add to the stuffer order. I think I might have to see that one in person to see how the quality looks.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 19, 2015)

mummel said:


> I dont know about the quality, but $150 for a meat slicer, a stuffer and a grinder, seems like a fricken steal.  Arent these gizmos all made by the same manufacturers anyway?


I'm not sure who makes Gander's stuff but they don't make it themselves. I have looked at most of their items in store and they seem to be middle of the road quality so at those prices it is a steal.


----------



## mummel (Nov 19, 2015)

One thing to note about the stuffer though.  It doesnt have metal gears, it doesnt come with the breakfast sausage tube (~$15), and it doesnt come with clamps (cost unknown).  So still a fair price, but those extras are going to set you back.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey mum.. Looking at the gander mountain stuffer on the web flyer the flyer is showing the stuffer having metal gears. don't know if its a miss print but the product # is different than the one with the plastic gears. if this puppy has metal gears I am definitely going to get one for that price. i don't have a small stuffer anymore....

The gander mountain product # is 754202 with the plastic gears. The one advertised is 754204. Hope it has  metal gears. I'm going to call the store. i have one local to me


----------



## mummel (Nov 19, 2015)

I agree.  If it has metal gears then this is a sweet price.  You already have the clamps and breakfast sausage tube, so you're all set.  Nice find OP.


----------



## nimrod (Nov 19, 2015)

The one I bought last year has black plastic gears, they look like metal. I had to do a double check to be sure. They seem stouter than the white plastic gears, but not the same as metal.


----------



## gomez93 (Nov 24, 2015)

$49.99 in their black Friday ad;
http://tgiblackfriday.com/Gander-Mountain/ad#page-15 
The only issue I have with mine is I get brass shavings from the main screw
I have a 11# 2-speed model on my wish list ;)


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

Gomez93 said:


> $49.99 in their black Friday ad;
> http://tgiblackfriday.com/Gander-Mountain/ad#page-15
> The only issue I have with mine is I get brass shavings from the main screw
> I have a 11# 2-speed model on my wish list ;)




Can you find the burr and file it off......  are you using a lubricant on the screw...   I use a food safe lube....   













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## gomez93 (Nov 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Can you find the burr and file it off......  are you using a lubricant on the screw...   I use a food safe lube....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest I hadn't even thought of looking for a burr, I'll have to do that tonight as I have 30# of Summer Sausage to be stuffed. I oiled it the first time but haven't since, I guess that would be a good thing to do every time. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 25, 2015)

To those concerned about the "plastic" gears, don't be.

There are quite a few of us here that have been using these models with the plastic (actually I think they are a type of nylon) gears for several years with no problems.  They key is do not over stress them.  The quickest way to over stress and possibly break them is to keep cranking when the stuffer's plunger has bottomed out in the housing.  If you pay attention to where you are in the stuffing process, this should not be an issue.  I mark my threaded rod with a black sharpie pen to give me a visual indication of when the plunger is at the bottom of the housing.  That way I know to slow down and not keep cranking when it's bottomed out.

Remember these are supposed to be inexpensive stuffers to get more people into using them.  But if you take care of them, they will last. The 5 pound models from Gander, Northern Tool, Cabelas and others all appear to be from the same assembly line with different brand stickers on the stuffing housing.

There are some who have used the black metal LEM gears to replace broken nylon gears, but I have read that LEM has changed the design of their rods so the gears do not work with the other brands.  I don't know if this is in fact true, but it would appear that you could buy the two gear set and a LEM rod and still be in business.  On the other hand, it makes no marketing sense for LEM to change to be incompatible with others as people will still be buying the less expensive models but LEM would be loosing out on the sale of the metal replacement parts (or that's my logic anyway, better to make a little than to totally loose the business).

So, enjoy your lower buck 5 pound stuffers.......


----------



## knotfree (Nov 25, 2015)

Gomez93 said:


> $49.99 in their black Friday ad;
> http://tgiblackfriday.com/Gander-Mountain/ad#page-15
> The only issue I have with mine is I get brass shavings from the main screw
> I have a 11# 2-speed model on my wish list ;)


I picked up a 5lb Kitchener stuffer for "parts " that was returned because of the brass shavings. ($20) When i pulled the nylon gears out to check i found that there is a bushing with brass threads pressed into the big gear. These were stripped from too much force when it bottomed out. Have some new nylon gears on order. Just repairing it to give to a friend that wants to get started on his own sausages.


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

When I ordered mine last week it was on back order. There back in stock now   Mine shipped yesterday. Can't wait to get it and start making sausage again


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 26, 2015)

dward51 said:


> To those concerned about the "plastic" gears, don't be.
> 
> There are quite a few of us here that have been using these models with the plastic (actually I think they are a type of nylon) gears for several years with no problems.  They key is do not over stress them.  The quickest way to over stress and possibly break them is to keep cranking when the stuffer's plunger has bottomed out in the housing.  If you pay attention to where you are in the stuffing process, this should not be an issue.  I mark my threaded rod with a black sharpie pen to give me a visual indication of when the plunger is at the bottom of the housing.  That way I know to slow down and not keep cranking when it's bottomed out.
> 
> ...




Joe (Boykjo) gave me his 5 lb stuffer (that's why he doesn't have one)..  It needed the nylon gears replaced...  as cheap as they are I got two sets...  BUT...  here's what I did when I installed the new ones...  If you think about it..  the big gear is on top of the small one..  so in turn when you start stuffing, the big gear will be pushed up (in theory) against the frame of the stuffer..  pushing it away from the small gear...  so I put the big gear on the bottom (underneath the small gear)..  my thinking is it will be pushed up into the small gear as pressure is put on the big gear...  It's working great so far..  the only difference is, the crank turns in the opposite direction...   works better for us left handers anyways...LOL....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> dward51 said:
> 
> 
> > To those concerned about the "plastic" gears, don't be.
> ...



Keith, morning......  What a great engineering observation...   I'm gonna look at my stuffer and see if that change can be made....   

Thank you for sharing that modification......   

Dave


----------



## boykjo (Nov 26, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe (Boykjo) gave me his 5 lb stuffer (that's why he doesn't have one).. It needed the nylon gears replaced... as cheap as they are I got two sets... BUT... here's what I did when I installed the new ones... If you think about it.. the big gear is on top of the small one.. so in turn when you start stuffing, the big gear will be pushed up (in theory) against the frame of the stuffer.. pushing it away from the small gear... so I put the big gear on the bottom (underneath the small gear).. my thinking is it will be pushed up into the small gear as pressure is put on the big gear... It's working great so far.. the only difference is, the crank turns in the opposite direction... works better for us left handers anyways...LOL....
> ...


I moved on to the 15 lb GM stuffer.... Been stuffing a lot of 20/22mm sheep's with it and I tell ya.....if this was a test for durability stuffing sticks with the 15 lb GM stuffer it has performed flawlessly under stressful conditions...... I should name the stufffer Timex


----------



## gomez93 (Nov 26, 2015)

It seems I spoke too soon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been careful to not bottom it out, but last night about half way through roll #8 of my summer sausage it popped and that was the end of it. It seems to be something in the inside of the bigger gear, I started taking it apart but was told by the CFO to just throw it away and we'll get a better one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Looking at this one maybe: https://www.waltonsinc.com/11-lb-sausage-stuffer


----------



## boykjo (Nov 26, 2015)

FYI

2 speed stuffing is B.S.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154910/2-speed-vertical-stuffers


----------



## gomez93 (Nov 26, 2015)

boykjo said:


> FYI
> 
> 2 speed stuffing is B.S.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154910/2-speed-vertical-stuffers


Thanks for the link, I'd heard before that the "high speed" was not for stuffing. 

But still; $200 for a 11# stainless stuffer looks pretty good to me.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

15# for $169...


http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H7776


----------



## knotfree (Nov 29, 2015)

Knotfree said:


> I picked up a 5lb Kitchener stuffer for "parts " that was returned because of the brass shavings. ($20) When i pulled the nylon gears out to check i found that there is a bushing with brass threads pressed into the big gear. These were stripped from too much force when it bottomed out. Have some new nylon gears on order. Just repairing it to give to a friend that wants to get started on his own sausages.


For any Canadians . Princess auto has parts for the 5Lb Kitchener stuffer. The replacement gear has steel thread (into nylon gear)instead of the brass original . And only $10. Part #8315145


----------



## chaded (Dec 20, 2015)

I bought the 5lb gander mountain stuffer when it was on sale for Black Friday but returned it. I didn't have any issues with the plastic gears but it was the plastic crankshaft that was a problem. I marked the rod to make sure I didn't bottom out and had plenty of water in the meat, etc. but the handle rounded off the crankshaft towards the end of my first batch. 

I knew there was a possibility of having issues with the plastic but I figured I would replace the gears with metal ones from LEM. As one poster thought, the LEM gears will not fit this stuffer. They made everything just a little bit different so it won't fit. The crank handle won't fit nor will the rod fit. I sent the gears back to LEM and I bought a LEM stuffer and couldn't be happier with it. Just thought I would share this.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2015)

Thumbs Up  ...   Good to know....


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 20, 2015)

Must have sent out two different kinds.  I got one when it was on sale for $59 a week before Black Friday  it did have plastic gears but it has a metal shaft.


----------



## chaded (Dec 20, 2015)

I would be curious to see how they mated a metal crankshaft to a plastic gear if you have a picture of it. All the ones I have seen are one piece. Here are pictures of the Gander Mtn. plastic gears and LEM metal gears side by side. The Gander Mtn. gears are on the left, LEM are on the right. 













P1030100.JPG



__ chaded
__ Dec 20, 2015


















P1030101.JPG



__ chaded
__ Dec 20, 2015


















P1030102.JPG



__ chaded
__ Dec 20, 2015


















P1030103.JPG



__ chaded
__ Dec 20, 2015


















P1030104.JPG



__ chaded
__ Dec 20, 2015


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok I see what u call a crank shaft now. Mine is plastic what I would call a crank shaft would be the long threaded shaft the piston thread on to.  The plastic gear it self would fail before the shaft that is attach to it would. Because it is moulded as one piece.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 20, 2015)

I got one of the gander mnt staffers on black Friday and have not used it yet. I know shame on me for having it a month and not using it yet haha hey I'm getting there anyway after reading through this thread I did notice the crank handle does not fit the plastic shaft very well and I can see how it would round it out very easy. So to combat this I'm going to cut two straight edges on a washer to fill the gap between the handle and the crankshaft so it has a nice tight fit and won't strip the shaft.


----------



## bmaddox (Dec 21, 2015)

thesmokist said:


> I got one of the gander mnt staffers on black Friday and have not used it yet. I know shame on me for having it a month and not using it yet haha hey I'm getting there anyway after reading through this thread I did notice the crank handle does not fit the plastic shaft very well and I can see how it would round it out very easy. So to combat this I'm going to cut two straight edges on a washer to fill the gap between the handle and the crankshaft so it has a nice tight fit and won't strip the shaft.


That is a good idea. I haven't used mine yet either so I will take a look at this first.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the same one. Good size for me. Works like a dream...


----------



## mummel (Dec 21, 2015)

Cracked out 5lbs of sausage with my LEM yesterday. Works great. Love that gizmo.


----------

